# male spiny mice free to good home



## cherry.chops (Jan 1, 2011)

i have 2 pairs, and 3 single male spiny mice that need to find new homes quickly.

They are friendly, fun, easy to keep and dont smell.
I unfortunatly have to let them go because i am moving house and new landlord doesnt allow pets.

pick up only from central northampton week day eves, sat morn and sun eves.


----------

